# PH & Nutrient  Charts



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## chokingvictim

I had a friend, also a grower, tell me that he doesn't even check his nutes. he can tell by the color of the water. I suppose it's just experience, but I don't have $200 now for a ph tester. is there any other way I could check nutes in a reservoir?


----------



## clever_intuition

chokingvictim said:
			
		

> I had a friend, also a grower, tell me that he doesn't even check his nutes. he can tell by the color of the water. I suppose it's just experience, but I don't have $200 now for a ph tester. is there any other way I could check nutes in a reservoir?



I got a PH/Moisture/Light gauge from a local hardware store for 12$.
Look around and you can find one on the cheap


----------



## chokingvictim

would that work in a reservoir tank?


----------



## clever_intuition

Yeah you would have to tie it up to somthing though.


----------



## andy52

you will also need a tds meter or the combo.got to get your ph and tds right.thats whats holding me up onstarting.i bought everything else today.the hydro shop did not have the tds meters in stock.so i had to order it.


----------



## JBonez

My ph meter has a tds function andy, what does it do, im interested in hydro as well, seems much less hasle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

chokingvictim said:
			
		

> would that work in a reservoir tank?



No, it won't work.  A pH meter for soil is different than a pH meter for water (hydro).  Unfortunately, they are quite a bit more expensive, but, IMO, a pH meter and a TDS meter are "must haves" if you are doing hydro.


----------



## DomsChron

*Yea, there is no "guessing" what PPM your water has without being able to see at a microscopic level...*


----------



## Roken

The PPM meeter is very usefull in hydro, it allows you to see how much nutes your applying or not applying.  I fing i like the PPM at 1500 and a p.h of 6% for veg.  But when flowering i slowley lower ph each week untill i hit week 5 and my ph is at 5.4, the next week i climb the ph scale back up a point a week but remember to flush your last 2 weeks!! It really helps with taste and the way your herb burns.  I am growing in the ebb&gro system and i reccomend it for people with tight schedules!   Peace and Love!!!
Roken.


----------



## onepath09

get a ph tester on ebay for 15 bucks some go as low as 12 and these are nice digital meters from japan otherwise you can spend  40 80 up to 150 bucks and that includes ppm sum times


----------



## skeet420428

or check out any hydro shop in ur area. ANY BAY AREA STONERS aroundhere?


----------



## gsxr1000

So it is common for your nutes to make you water's ph rise to the acidic range?


----------



## viper

So it is common for your nutes to make you water's ph rise to the acidic range?

not necessarily , i adjust the ph after i mix my nutes  , if i use tap water  i have to adjust the ph everyday ( always ph down for me cause it jumps up to 8.9 wow ), if i use bottled water i rarely have to adjust it  but i keep checking to make sure .


----------



## JBonez

with ro water its even more stable.


----------



## viper

j bonz -- the nutrient system changed on me when i changed to  ro water , im now on the lucas formula to keep my ppm at 1330 so far its fairly easy . it is  said that the lucas formula is intended for ro users.


----------



## JBonez

yeah, i run the lucas formula too, gotta love it!


----------



## Hamburglar

What is TDS?


----------



## Hick

total dissolved solids...:???      :confused2:


----------



## Locked

Anyone looking for good meters at good prices might want to check this out...

TDS meter>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/micdtdstemec.html

PH meter>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

xx to tt

I hve both of these and they work great....


----------



## jama3689

i am also using the lucas formula on my third grow with it. have good results with it


----------



## erkelsgoo420

The only essential imo is a ph meter as long as that's in check ur plants will take up what nutes u have and if its not enough they will let you know.  But again that's all in experience I just think people obsess a little too much over it all and end up causing more problems than they originally had.


----------



## jonesman51

I use a budding supplement that pushes the ph below 5. So I will use about 3 Tbs of phUp to get it to 5.5 or thereabouts.

A ph meter is essential for this very reason.

As far as TDS or EC, if you have a mix down pat, you should be able to gauge what your TDS is. A meter is VERY handy but with TDS there are 3 different scales, so use the appropriate multiplier.

EC is the same no matter where you go.

I hope this helps.

DJ


----------



## Metrop

chokingvictim said:
			
		

> I had a friend, also a grower, tell me that he doesn't even check his nutes. he can tell by the color of the water. I suppose it's just experience, but I don't have $200 now for a ph tester. is there any other way I could check nutes in a reservoir?


 
o know a brand who has good ph meters for  35 
brand is fastech..  but i dont know if you can buy them in the us..

i use them..  and they are oke..

If you re-use your soil a few times...  you urn that money for a meeter back very quick..


----------



## Bigrobbigcitygrow

just switched to cyco nutes any one else run this and how do you like it


----------



## Espresso7

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, it won't work.  A pH meter for soil is different than a pH meter for water (hydro).  Unfortunately, they are quite a bit more expensive, but, IMO, a pH meter and a TDS meter are "must haves" if you are doing hydro.


can you tell me what nutes are


----------



## Kraven

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, it won't work.  A pH meter for soil is different than a pH meter for water (hydro).  Unfortunately, they are quite a bit more expensive, but, IMO, a pH meter and a TDS meter are "must haves" if you are doing hydro.



Hemp I have order both a PH and EC pen, I was told that the EC pen was far more accurate since there are 3 different conversions from EC to TDS. I'm new so hopefully I made the right choice ?


----------



## Hushpuppy

TDS or EC really doesn't matter as it is a relative measurement that you will learn to use to determine how much nutrient you are using. I don't think the accuracy difference is enough to be that important because even in young plants up to 50ppm inaccuracy isn't going to have a negative affect on the plants. 

Both numbers are just reference points so that you can say that  the last time you watered with nute solution, you had a certain level of nutrients within the solution. Different plant strains will have different levels of nute need and there are many variable that will affect a given plant's desire to eat what you put in the soil. It is most important to keep a running journal of what you do so that you can go back to it later if there is a problem or question of what you did in the past with a certain strain.


----------

